# Hey Ritchey_Dave...



## Ppopp (Jun 20, 2011)

I just built up a Look 585 with a WCS wet black cockpit. It's just screaming for some wet black spacers on the steerer to make it complete. You guys offer the white spacers (which might actually look good with my white tape and saddle), but not wet black. How 'bout it?


----------



## Ritchey_Dave (Apr 23, 2010)

Yeah, that'd definitely look better. I'll run it by the higher-ups. In the meantime, I think the carbon spacers would look super trick on that bad boy as well.


----------



## BikeNerd2453 (Jul 4, 2005)

If you're after white, Wheels Mfg makes some great white spacers, they have a few sizes. I have them on some bikes, they look great.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave (Apr 23, 2010)

We make a Wet White but just no Wet Black.


----------



## Ppopp (Jun 20, 2011)

I think I'll go with a wet white, unless you guys produce a wet black at some point. I have a carbon fiber spacer in there now, and don't really care for the appearance. The wall thickness of the tube used ot make the CF spacer is thicker than the wall thickness of the clamp section of the stem (which is not unusual), and I don't like the unfinished section of the cut spacer peaking out from around the stem. Picky, I know. But hey, it's my dream bike we're talking about.

Do you know if the wall thickness of the Ritchey spacers is made to match the wall thickness of the clamp section of the stem, so there is a smooth transition from stem to spacer? Usually the spacers have a larger wall thickness, but since the Ritchey products are made to be used together I thought they might match.

In any event, thanks for the great customer service Dave.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave (Apr 23, 2010)

You don't have to tell me about dream bikes, I completely and totally understand. The walls of the white spacers stick out about a milimeter on each side. We are working on having future spacers line up with our stems.


----------

